# Aquarium Silicone



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

This could either go in the freshwater section or saltwater..i just picked one..lol.where can i go to get fish safe black silcone to re seal one of my tanks..i would really like to go black over clear if i can find it

Thanks for the advise

Rick


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Check local hardware stores. GE 1 silicone can be used in tanks safely.


----------



## whitetiger61 (Aug 2, 2011)

cool..thanks susan..your the best..

Rick


----------

